# WOOM 4 - Schaltung defekt - wie optimieren?



## DJclavis (4. April 2021)

Moin zusammen,

ich musste wegen der Lieferprobleme bei WOOM jetzt ein gebrauchtes kaufen. Das hat nach nur einem Jahr so viele Hinfaller erlebt, dass das Schaltwerk und wahrscheinlich auch das Auge verzogen. Gestern Nacht habe ich das ein bißchen zurecht gebogen, damit die Büchse halbwegs schaltet und der Osterhase heute Woom fahren kann.




Jetzt will ich die beiden Teile tauschen. Das Schaltauge ist ein Marwi GH-014, soweit kein Problem, aaaaaber:

Frage #1:
Warum verbaut Woom eigentlich ein Mid-Cage Schaltwerk? Die 8fach 11-28er Kassette mit dem Einfachblatt vorne müsste doch mit nem kurzen Käfig schaltbar sein, oder habe ich da was falsch in Erinnerung? Oder hat der längere Käfig einen Vorteil, den ich noch nicht kenne? Denn der mittlere Käfig ist am 20" Laufrad nämlich ziemlich lang und wenn der Kleine demnächst im Bike-Park abgeht sehe ich Ungemach auf den Antrieb zukommen.


Frage #2:
Der von Woom als leichtgängig beworbene Drehschalter SRAM S-4 ist nicht wirklich leichtgängig. Kennt jemand den leichtgängsten 8 oder 9-fach Schalter? In einem anderem Thread habe ich gelesen, dass die Shimano Revoshifter alle noch schwerer gehen, deshalb tendiere ich bei SRAM zu bleiben, aber da kenne ich mich halt nicht aus. Hab mein Leben lang nur Shimano gehabt.


Frohe Ostern an alle

clavis


----------



## delphi1507 (4. April 2021)

DJclavis schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ich musste wegen der Lieferprobleme bei WOOM jetzt ein gebrauchtes kaufen. Das hat nach nur einem Jahr so viele Hinfaller erlebt, dass das Schaltwerk und wahrscheinlich auch das Auge verzogen. Gestern Nacht habe ich das ein bißchen zurecht gebogen, damit die Büchse halbwegs schaltet und der Osterhase heute Woom fahren kann.
> Anhang anzeigen 1242859
> ...


Ich hab an nem anderen nen passenden Trigger montiert seit dem.gehr das Schalten definitiv deutlich besser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJclavis (4. April 2021)

SRAM Trigger? Welchen?


----------



## Krabbenkoenig (4. April 2021)

Ich hab SRAM von X4 bis X0 alles durch und kann dir nur empfehlen:
Montiere ein Shimano Zee mit Trigger, eine gebrauchte XT 11-36 Kassette dazu und du  hast ein top kindertaugliches Setup für <100€ mit kurzem Käfig. 
Seit meine Kleine die Zee Kombi an ihrem Canyon Offspring 20 hat, klappts mit dem Schalten richtig gut, geht um ein vielfaches leichter als SRAM - auch dass man bei Shimano mit Zeigefinger & Daumen schaltet ist eigentlich noch ein bisschen schneller gelernt.

Ich selbst fahr sonst an meinen Bikes Eagle und war ein wenig überrascht, dass Shimano doch um einiges leichter geht (also zumindest das kurze Zee, sonst hab ich keinen Vergleich).


----------



## delphi1507 (4. April 2021)

DJclavis schrieb:


> SRAM Trigger? Welchen?


Muss ich schauen, ist definitiv problemlos schaltbar...


----------



## Ivenl (4. April 2021)

XO und xx1 sind beide leichtgängig, alle anderen kannst du vergessen. Dann eher Trigger


----------



## delphi1507 (4. April 2021)

Ivenl schrieb:


> XO und xx1 sind beide leichtgängig, alle anderen kannst du vergessen. Dann eher Trigger


Es ging ja um umbau auf Trigger....


----------



## I_am_X (4. April 2021)

Ich habe an beiden Woom-Bikes (4 und 5) der Kinder SRAM X4 Trigger verbaut, damit kommen sie gut klar.


----------



## DJclavis (4. April 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Es ging ja um umbau auf Trigger....


Sorry Mißverständnis! Da habe ich mich nicht klar ausgedrückt. Umbau auf Trigger kann, muss aber nicht! Im Gegenteil, der Kleine steht auf den Drehschalter, aber er kriegt halt den ersten Gang nicht rein, weil die Zugkraft dann zu hoch ist. Das kann aber auch aber verzogenen Gesamtkonstrukt Schaltwerk/-auge liegen. Manchmal hat er Probleme normal zu schalten, weil der Drehgriff zuviel Kraft verlangt, aber wenn X0 oder X1 nur ein bißchen weniger Losbrechmoment haben, dann würde das vielleicht schon reichen.

Aber wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, spricht absolut nichts gegen ein Short-Cage?

Dann wäre nämlich die nächste Frage, ob es überhaupt ein Short-schaltwerk mit 1:1 "Actuation Ratio" gibt? Ich find nämlich keins !?


----------



## DJclavis (4. April 2021)

Krabbenkoenig schrieb:


> Ich hab SRAM von X4 bis X0 alles durch und kann dir nur empfehlen:
> Montiere ein Shimano Zee mit Trigger, eine gebrauchte XT 11-36 Kassette dazu und du  hast ein top kindertaugliches Setup für <100€ mit kurzem Käfig.
> Seit meine Kleine die Zee Kombi an ihrem Canyon Offspring 20 hat, klappts mit dem Schalten richtig gut, geht um ein vielfaches leichter als SRAM - auch dass man bei Shimano mit Zeigefinger & Daumen schaltet ist eigentlich noch ein bisschen schneller gelernt.
> 
> Ich selbst fahr sonst an meinen Bikes Eagle und war ein wenig überrascht, dass Shimano doch um einiges leichter geht (also zumindest das kurze Zee, sonst hab ich keinen Vergleich).


Das klingt schon echt verlockend... wenn ich kein Schaltwerk mit kurzem Käfig finde, mache ich das so.


----------



## everywhere.local (4. April 2021)

Ivenl schrieb:


> XO und xx1 sind beide leichtgängig, alle anderen kannst du vergessen. Dann eher Trigger


Xx1 am Kinder Bike ist schon eine Massnahme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJclavis (4. April 2021)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> Xx1 am Kinder Bike ist schon eine Massnahme


)) Stimmt, no way! Aber der XO 9fach ist mit 30,- NP noch im Bereich.


----------



## tjm_ (5. April 2021)

I_am_X schrieb:


> Ich habe an beiden Woom-Bikes (4 und 5) der Kinder SRAM X4 Trigger verbaut, damit kommen sie gut klar.


Das sieht bei uns anders aus. Der Trigger ist wirklich schwer zu bedienen, das wollte ich zu Beginn gar nicht wahrhaben. Das Kind ist dann einmal bei mir mitgefahren und hat SLX geschaltet -- viel besser. Jetzt liegt eine komplette ZEE bereit, aber so eilig ist dem Kind der Umbau scheinbar doch nicht...

Achja: Über Woom 4 hat eine 11-32 Kassette.

t.


----------



## Ivenl (5. April 2021)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> Xx1 am Kinder Bike ist schon eine Massnahme


Es ist wirklich nicht so teuer, die Kurbeln braucht man ja nicht. Habe am letzten Rad für Trigger+ Schaltwerk + Kassette + Kette 275€ bezahlt. Die schaltperformance und das Gewicht der Kassette sind halt genial


----------



## DJclavis (5. April 2021)

Zu den Schaltwerken sagt leider niemand was, deshalb noch mal ganz konkret die Frage an alle die SRAM-Erfahren sind:


Ist Exact Exact Actuatio kompatibel mit 1:1 ?
Funktioniert ein modernes 11 oder 12fach Schaltwerk an 8fach Kassette?
Funktionieren die SRAM Rennrad Schaltwerke mit den MTB Drehgriffen?


----------



## delphi1507 (5. April 2021)

DJclavis schrieb:


> Sorry Mißverständnis! Da habe ich mich nicht klar ausgedrückt. Umbau auf Trigger kann, muss aber nicht! Im Gegenteil, der Kleine steht auf den Drehschalter, aber er kriegt halt den ersten Gang nicht rein, weil die Zugkraft dann zu hoch ist. Das kann aber auch aber verzogenen Gesamtkonstrukt Schaltwerk/-auge liegen. Manchmal hat er Probleme normal zu schalten, weil der Drehgriff zuviel Kraft verlangt, aber wenn X0 oder X1 nur ein bißchen weniger Losbrechmoment haben, dann würde das vielleicht schon reichen.
> 
> Aber wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, spricht absolut nichts gegen ein Short-Cage?
> 
> Dann wäre nämlich die nächste Frage, ob es überhaupt ein Short-schaltwerk mit 1:1 "Actuation Ratio" gibt? Ich find nämlich keins !?


Das Drehgriff Problem hatten wir auch... runterschalten nie ein problem aber rauf... Mit Trigger absolut kein problem mehr! 
Hätte den Umbau viel viel früher machen sollen...


----------



## Ivenl (5. April 2021)

Da shortcage neu nicht zu bekommen ist, musst du dir entweder ein Rennrad Schaltwerk holen ( bei Shimano kompatibel, bei SRAM weiß ich es leider nicht ausm Kopf)
Oder, und viel günstiger, einfach ein altes Schaltwerk in 8/9 fach. Ich verbaue z.b. gerne die alten grauen xt Schaltwerke, kosten ~15-20€ und sind sehr kurz bei toller Performance


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Binem (5. April 2021)

ich habe noch einen SRAM X4 8fach Trigger über.. hatte aus Versehen 2 bestellt für den Umbau an einem 24er.


----------



## DJclavis (5. April 2021)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Da shortcage neu nicht zu bekommen ist, musst du dir entweder ein Rennrad Schaltwerk holen ( bei Shimano kompatibel, bei SRAM weiß ich es leider nicht ausm Kopf)
> Oder, und viel günstiger, einfach ein altes Schaltwerk in 8/9 fach. Ich verbaue z.b. gerne die alten grauen xt Schaltwerke, kosten ~15-20€ und sind sehr kurz bei toller Performance


Liebend gern, aber das ist dann nicht kompatibel mit dem SRAM-Drehgriff oder doch?


----------



## DJclavis (6. April 2021)

Ich hab vorhin mit dem Schrauber vor Ort Kaffee getrunken und der sucht mir jetzt ein älteres Shimano Rennrad-Schaltwerk aus der Grabbelkiste. Er meint, dass das ausreichend gut funktionieren müsste und wahrscheinlich sogar besser als mit dem Mid-Cage-Plastik Sram Originalteil, weil die Fertigungstoleranzen bei nem 105 oder Ultegra doch deutlich enger sind. Das wird jetzt mal der erste Schritt, wenn das Schaltauge da ist. Und dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## tjm_ (6. April 2021)

DJclavis schrieb:


> Ich hab vorhin mit dem Schrauber vor Ort Kaffee getrunken und der sucht mir jetzt ein älteres Shimano Rennrad-Schaltwerk aus der Grabbelkiste. Er meint, dass das ausreichend gut funktionieren müsste und wahrscheinlich sogar besser als mit dem Mid-Cage-Plastik Sram Originalteil, weil die Fertigungstoleranzen bei nem 105 oder Ultegra doch deutlich enger sind. Das wird jetzt mal der erste Schritt, wenn das Schaltauge da ist. Und dann sehen wir weiter.


Ist deinem Schrauber bewusst, dass der Zugweg bei alten Shimano-Schaltwerken nicht zum SRAM-Trigger passt? Welche Lösung schlägt er vor?

t.


----------



## DJclavis (6. April 2021)

Da sind wir uns alle nicht so sicher, deshalb jetzt erstmal testen, das Schaltwerk kostet ja nix. Falls das nicht funktioniert wäre das Rival Schaltwerk mit Short Cage der nächste Schritt. Und wenn das auch nicht funzt wird alles auf shimano zee umgebaut.


----------



## DJclavis (7. April 2021)

Schaltauge ist noch noch nicht da


----------



## DJclavis (22. April 2021)

Sodele... nach ein paar Erfahrungen vor denen ich auch hier gewarnt wurde, die ich aber unbedingt selber machen _musste  _sieht meine Lösung jetzt so aus. Für alle anderen, die jemals wiederfinden und das gleich Thema plagt:


SRAM 10fach E.A. Schaltwerk an SRAM 8fach 1:1 Trigger *geht nicht*
Shimano Schaltwerk 7/8fach SIS an SRAM 8fach 1:1 Trigger *geht nicht*
Shimano Schaltwerk 7/8fach SIS an Tourney 8fach *geht*


----------



## Opa-Ralfi (27. Oktober 2021)

Unser beiden Enkelinnen (Zwillinge) hatten nicht genug Kraft in den Händen um bei den neuen *woom 4* in die niedrigeren Gänge zu schalten. Das Schalten in die höheren Gänge war keine Problem. Ich erspare euch die Aufzählung der vielen frustrierenden Zwischenschritte mit Wechsel der Dreh- und Schaltgriffe etc.

Was bestens funktioniert ist der Umbau auf folgende Kombination:
1. Schaltwerk *Shimano SORA RD-R3000 9-fach Schaltwerk SS*(=kurzer Käfig, vergleichsweise weiche Feder) ca. 24€
2. Schalthebel *Shimano SL-M315 8-fach* ca. 14€

Hinten muss für den Schaltzug eine längere Hülle eingebaut werden. Die alte 8-fache Kassette kann belassen werden.

Testergebnis der Enkelinnen: "Opa jetzt geht's super!" Puh - da bin ich froh...

Viel Spaß Euch allen da draußen!


----------

